# question for professional printers re: design placement on different sized tees



## kpip (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, question for professional printers as I have have been getting mixed information (and samples) on the correct procedure re: Is the distance from the top of the print to the neckline of the tee the same measurement for small and large/XL etc sizes ? Or are Printers supposed to take into account the different tee sizes? Especially when using online designer tools. thanks all


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

Every shirt size sm/md lg/xl/ 2x/3x and 4x, will have there own unique placement. Also to consider shirt style, mens, women, fleece, jr's and youth etc, to have there own unique placment of the same break down by size. Also design size plays an important factor in correct placement. Every shop has its own unique flavor to it, but this is my standard. I print tons of samples for the retail market, and this is how I train our press operators to follow as a guildine. my 2 cents.


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes - the placement of left chest can get tricky on larger shirts but anything xl and below - no big difference until you get into youth sizes... However with full front prints it has been a few years since I printed but I use to use a finger test and think i would go about 3-4 on sm-xl and then include a thumb or go 5-6 fingers on 2xl and 3xl ... Always good to keep measurements simple and use the finger test...

Not the best answer and I wish i knew but hope something I might have said helps...


----------



## kpip (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Andrew, thanks for your response. This to me makes sense with my ladies tees as I ask for the design to be printed across the chest. They end up doing them all the same and then the designs on the larger sizes end up sitting on top of the chest, looks wrong, especially on larger busts. I have changed printers six times because they say they should be all in same position from neck down. Same problem using online designer tools. regards


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

I would recommend printing out design mochups to size. Measure the correct placements per garmet, and send that info to your printer. All of our merchandisers do this, So every job-jacket sample I recieve, has a composite of the artwork, shirt style/color, seperations, pantone colors and placement guidlines. 

The more information provided, the more you can hold them accountable to not producing the shirt to your standards.


----------



## kpip (Feb 1, 2015)

Good idea for my tees I sell local but have also just opened online store with drop shipping, now worried because I cannot see the finished product that will go to my customers. I have lots of designs (all different sizes) and I want to keep adding more and taking others off the site. I hand draw everything, completely hopeless with computer design/tools etc so I rely alot on who is printing my tees. I seem to always be told that they know what they are doing because they have years of experience and I am only a beginner (very true). Thanks guys


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

kpip said:


> Good idea for my tees I sell local but have also just opened online store with drop shipping, now worried because I cannot see the finished product that will go to my customers. I have lots of designs (all different sizes) and I want to keep adding more and taking others off the site. I hand draw everything, completely hopeless with computer design/tools etc so I rely alot on who is printing my tees. I seem to always be told that they know what they are doing because they have years of experience and I am only a beginner (very true). Thanks guys



Perhaps since you have no computer skills to do mock ups you could grab a few supplies and take a t-shirt for each size sm-3xl and youth if you offer them... Get some 2'' or 3'' masking tape and cut out 4'' stripe and mark center then have both man and woman put them on ( preferably models you know and don't mind placing hands on - lol ) then position the tape where you think it should go and then measure from center of masking tape to center of shirt horizontally and then vertically up to front neck seam... Then simply email the print shop the measurements and or send them the samples and email to make it perfectly clear... That way when in doubt they can reference them...

cheap easy and can save you the costs of redoing some shirts or loosing some customer that never complain but you never see or hear from again and wonder why?


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

PS- make sure " if you are concerned about women and bust sizes " the man and woman have some physical differences " - you can't and won't make all women happy or men for that matter - we are all unique and so you just sort of have to base location on shirt size unless you want to create a line for bust size -  !


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

> I have changed printers six times because they say they should be all in same position from neck down.


Any competent printer would not say this. It is a ridiculous statement to say that the print is located in the same position regardless of the size of the garment. It is either incompetence, in that they do not understand what they are doing, or are simply don't give a damn.

When printing a run, work through the sizes from smallest to largest, slightly moving the collar position out as you increase the size. Its not rocket science, just common sense. As for ladies T's, a chest logo must always be acoss the nipple, never below.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Unless it's a ladies cut I never change the location S-3XL. But my placements are difference are different then 90% or more of other printers. In 8 years never 1 complaint about a left chest or any other placement in that matter. IMO most but left chest too far off center and this is where the problem starts. Ever time we do a print someone has had done elsewhere with a left chest I usally get a email or phone call saying how they like the left chest placement so much better.


----------



## kpip (Feb 1, 2015)

Good thinking, thanks very much.


----------



## kpip (Feb 1, 2015)

One of my Printers is based in the USA (I am in Australia) and I use their online designer tool. For each size they want me to adjust the design position if I want it to be different for each size. It is hard because it shows the mockup but not the size etc of the shirt and the design. Need a good brain for this.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

We certainly take into accounts design placement and scaling depending on the size of the t-shirt. Another thing to factor is the structure of the neckline itself because it brand has a different drop (regular crew necks, scoop necks, v-necks, etc) that can affect the look and placement of a design.

Becomes more important when the designer is quite short in length such as single line slogans etc. Placement is critical then.


----------

